# Erreur bibliothèque partagée+ Firefox crash



## oziris974 (30 Mai 2008)

Hello tout le monde,

je suis sous IBookG4 depuis 3 ans et jamais rien de grave avec mon petit. Récemment il a fait sa crise d'adolescence je crois parceque juste à la période des exams et papiers à rendre ( je suis étudiante) il a crashé sous divers motifs.
Tout a commencé lors d'un nettoyage Onyx, que je tente de faire régulièrement (..presque), c'était un dimanche matin... Je tente alors d'ouvrir un doc Word et là il m'affiche

Impossible de lancer lapplication "Word" à cause dune erreur de bibliothèque partagée : "1<Microsoft Word><CarbonLib><CFMPriv_HIServices><>"

j'ai tenté des petits moyens de bidouilleuses nulles genre renettoyer mes caches et réparer mes autorisations, mais rien n'y a fait. Le pire c'est quand j'ai découvert que non seulement les appli de Microsft ne s'ouvraient pas mais aussi celle d'Adobe ( Photshop, InDesigne) ce qui est le pire vu que je bosse sous ses logiciels.

C'est pas le pire, j'ai décidé de faire mes mise à jour, et là depuis que j'ai accepté les tonnes de news trucs, mon firefox plante..je suis obligée de retourner sur Safari où Hotmail ne répond pas, je comprends pourquoi je suis allée sur Firefox d'ailleurs? J'ai retéléchergé Firefox mais rien n'y fait, il quitte "inopinément" ( je hais ce mot trop moche )

Date/Time:      2008-05-30 11:53:12.046 +1000
OS Version:     10.4.11 (Build 8S165)
Report Version: 4

Command: firefox-bin
Path:    /Applications/Firefox.app/Contents/MacOS/firefox-bin
Parent:  WindowServer [62]

Version: 2.0.0.14 (2.0.0.14)

PID:    529
Thread: Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

no suitable image found.  Did find:
	/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Java Applet Plugin Enabler: file to short
Model: PowerBook6,5, BootROM 4.8.7f1, 1 processors, PowerPC G4  (1.1), 1.2 GHz, 256 MB
Graphics: ATI Mobility Radeon 9200, ATY,RV280M9+, AGP, 32 MB
Memory Module: DIMM0/BUILT-IN, 256 MB, built-in, built-in
AirPort: AirPort Extreme, 405.1 (3.90.34.0.p18)
Modem: Jump, V.92, Version 1.0
Network Service: Ethernet intégré, Ethernet, en0
Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITACD-RW  CW-8123
Parallel ATA Device: FUJITSU MHT2030AT, 27.94 GB
USB Device: USB camera, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA[/SIZE][/SIZE]


bref, je suis désormais une abonnée du lab de ma fac, entouré de "IT guys" qui font des sites ou des jeux vidéos et rigolent bêtement lorsqu'ils crée un personnage de jeu..HELLLLP

ps: je n'ai aps mon disc d'installation Tiger avec moi..héhéhé, intellligent ça..


----------

